# Hi everyone



## h.mati (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am h.mati from amsterdam-holland ,I found this great forum via a friend and I am an amateur musician but I have a good ear my style is more into ethnic-world and oriental but since last 2 years I found my self more to leren about the sound track
and orchestral and hope I will leren more from you oh by the way here I start by 
composing a small demos with just my triton studio + my emu5000 ultra with my own samples hope you like the idea ( my first try) : http://www.esnips.com/doc/c7cefa6a-b731-4a74-bec5-38343db0c9c8/h.orchest.-full-version (http://www.esnips.com/doc/c7cefa6a-b731 ... ll-version)

my another 2 demos try was last year with my kontakt 2 library(vsl) +QL silver xp

http://www.esnips.com/doc/b0c155ef-78b1-4ac8-af1d-9aa9836b7c09/Gold-Epic-1 (http://www.esnips.com/doc/b0c155ef-78b1 ... old-Epic-1)

http://www.esnips.com/doc/39218496-43d3-4eef-8fd6-5cf3b4f65e58/silver-demo-1 (http://www.esnips.com/doc/39218496-43d3 ... ver-demo-1)

Thanks for listening hope you'l like it well its still synthy but I am still lerning
my music still has no dynamic I know that but next time for sure coz I work as chef cok
so no enough time for music .once again thanks and God Bless You All . oh by the way you can watch me on youtube.com :
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=mahabba 
Hilal Mati


----------



## choir (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to Vi o-[][]-o Have fun :D


----------



## Reegs (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello Hilal,

As a fellow forum newbie, welcome!
This place is nice :D 

Reegs


----------



## Chrislight (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to VI Hilal! :D 

You might want to post your pieces in our Member's Composition forum since not everybody comes here. 

Have fun on the forum!


----------



## h.mati (Aug 25, 2007)

Dear brothers

Thank you very much for your kind words God Bless You All .
thanks for the advice I did post it again but with working links to my demos hope you'l like it . http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemus ... dID=356856

Hilal Mati


----------

